# About become an apprentice in Ontario in Canada



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Did you try showing up at 6:45am at any contractors doors (dressed to work) and ask them if they are looking for anyone ?

1 page resume, short and sweet, that you can leave with them is good.


----------



## Gavin.F (11 mo ago)

emtnut said:


> Did you try showing up at 6:45am at any contractors doors (dressed to work) and ask them if they are looking for anyone ?
> 
> 1 page resume, short and sweet, that you can leave with them is good.


Thank you so much for your advice. I will do some research and start to try it next week.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Shovel the steps while you're waiting. Seriously.


----------



## CarlCantelon (11 mo ago)

Try calling every firm in town. Do phonebooks still exist? I bet you one will ask you to start the next day.


----------



## Orthalion (Oct 8, 2021)

Showing up early morning (7am) to drop off a resume and be friendly is how I got started. That was my Father's advice and it worked. I spent an hour and had a coffee with one contractor that would have been happy to sign me up but couldn't because of apprentice to journeyman ratios. Seven years later and the ratios have been improved to be 1 to 1 so it should be easier. 

I know for our shop we could technically take on 2 more apprentices but I don't think we would sign a brand new one considering only 1 of the 4 has completed 1st term of schooling. 

I'm only a couple of hours away from Burlington and all the local guys seem to be super busy. I had a different company call me 3 months after I had dropped a resume off but by that time I had started where I still am. Cold calling to drop off resumes might not have immediate results but if you make a good impression they will hang on to your resume until they are ready to hire.

Best of luck getting started, it's a fantastic trade.


----------



## Gavin.F (11 mo ago)

CarlCantelon said:


> Try calling every firm in town. Do phonebooks still exist? I bet you one will ask you to start the next day.


I don't think we still have phonebooks, but I will for sure check on google to look for it thanks.


----------



## Gavin.F (11 mo ago)

Orthalion said:


> Showing up early morning (7am) to drop off a resume and be friendly is how I got started. That was my Father's advice and it worked. I spent an hour and had a coffee with one contractor that would have been happy to sign me up but couldn't because of apprentice to journeyman ratios. Seven years later and the ratios have been improved to be 1 to 1 so it should be easier.
> 
> I know for our shop we could technically take on 2 more apprentices but I don't think we would sign a brand new one considering only 1 of the 4 has completed 1st term of schooling.
> 
> ...


So glad to hear your experience, I think that's what I am going to do for the next couple weeks. Your comment gives me a booster shot for the trade.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Can you drive a big rig?


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

How hungry are you to get into the trade? Have you done any prep work? Do you have required tools? PPE? Years ago, I got a job (long before getting into the trade) by telling my prospective employer that I'd give him a full day's work WITHOUT PAY. At the end of the day, if he didn't want to hire me, I'd walk away: no questions asked. I got the job...


----------

